# Bees dying at entrance with pollen on their legs...



## thenance007 (May 25, 2011)

I assume that only some of the bees bringing back pollen are dying. Are they carrying a different color pollen that the ones that don't die? Indicating that you have a source of pollen that might have been sprayed with a pesticide?


----------



## Sticky Bear (Mar 15, 2012)

I agree with thenance007, it sounds like they have gotten into someone's pesticide.


----------



## cobutterfly (Jun 2, 2011)

The pollen is from dandelions that we have in our field.....same as the others are bringing into the hives. We live in an area where I would "typically" know if someone had sprayed or recently fertilized. Do you think if someone sprayed their dandelions in their yard that would do it?

I am soooo sad to see my bees dying!


----------



## cobutterfly (Jun 2, 2011)

I will look more closely today, but I think there may have been some bees on the top of the hive that were dead that did NOT have pollen on them...


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

"Crawlers" in front of a hive are pretty strong evidence of a pesticide issue of some sort. Highly unlikely that it is from an herbicide.


----------



## Birdman (May 8, 2009)

Package bee's are shaken, they have old and young bee's. They may just be old bee's that you are seeing dead.


----------



## jdmidwest (Jul 9, 2012)

If the weather is chilly, the bees will get chilled on way back to hive and very tired. They may not have enough strength to get into the hive and revive. They would probably explain the ones on top of the hive. Around the entrance, possibly. Pick one up and hold it in your hand, the warmth from the hand revives them unless they are stiff or upside down.

What are the temps there?


----------



## sasquatch (Mar 13, 2010)

I would choke down the entrance then move the hive about 10 ft to a new location,if they are dying that fast. Moving the hive would give them time to die before getting in and pos infecting the whole hive.
Sorry for your bad luck,beeks hate hearing about beeks being nailed by people spraying.i myself have Ben there and had that happin.once again sorry for your troubles.


----------



## jadebees (May 9, 2013)

Sounds like poison. Bees will collect miles away sometimes. Commonly you'll see crawlers, with a "quivery look". They can't walk right, got shakes. One of my neighbors.......grrr!


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

Whatever it is - it's for sure not neonicitinoids.

I kid. Sorry.


----------

